# Clerks 2



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else waiting for Clerks 2 to come out next week? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Anyone else waiting for Clerks 2 to come out next week? :mrgreen:


YEAH, I hope it's as good as the 1st one....THAT was a funny flick.... almost a classic.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

I love the scene where Caitlin is in the pitch black bathroom....

:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm off from work that day because of my birthday, so I think I may go see it in the morning when it opens up.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Jay & silent Bob stole the show for me... those guys crack me up..... goofy bytches... :smt082


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Movies like that I wait until they come out on DVD. I don't pay the high ticket prices just to laugh at a goofy movie. I only pay to see gore and movies that are serious.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm off from work that day because of my birthday, so I think I may go see it in the morning when it opens up.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEXT WEEK..in case I forget. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEXT WEEK..in case I forget. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


+1 You don't look a day over 15. :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see it! Big fan of Kevin Smith!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEXT WEEK..in case I forget. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


what he said... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Movies like that I wait until they come out on DVD. I don't pay the high ticket prices just to laugh at a goofy movie. I only pay to see gore and movies that are serious.


Well, I don't watch any gore movies. I go to be entertained... Not disgusted.

And, thanks for the pre-birthday wishes


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, went and saw the film... Just so so - wife didn't understand much of it - as she is not from this country. And, how can I translate the weird stuff in this movie. So, I didn't even try


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Maser said:


> Movies like that I wait until they come out on DVD. I don't pay the high ticket prices just to laugh at a goofy movie. I only pay to see gore and movies that are serious.


+1 on that. I wait for DVD most times unless I know the movie is going to have a ton of special effects. Hell, for the price of a ticket, you're better off not go to the theater and to buy the DVD. Even if it sucks, you still have a move added to your collection and more money in your wallet. Plus you didn't have to sit in a dark theater with a buch of people who are coughing, talking, kicking your chair, walking by you to go to the bathroom, etc. The more I think about it, the more I truly love having a home theater.

I don't think the second one will be nearly as good as the first. They almost are never even close.

That could be a new thread!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, any fan of either Clerks movie will get a kick out of this:

(he made it for Jay Leno in 2002)

http://www.viewaskew.com/tv/leno/flyingcar.html


----------

